# Vicks V-610E Warm Mist Humidifier DEAL Today At 1:00pm!



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey all, just to get everyone informed about this.
* Vicks V-610E Warm Mist Humidifier*

Vicks V-610E Warm Mist Humidifier: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty


Is on lightning deals today at 1:00pm. You have to be at the computer at 1:00pm to pick up the deal and there's no way of telling what discount you will get until the lightning deal goes live but It's usually pretty good! So people looking for a mister/frogger/humidifier for your reps get on this!


Amazon.co.uk: Today's Deals


----------

